# Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?



## DaXXes (13. Januar 2016)

*Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Sind auch Modellbauer unter uns? Ich hab dazu mal ne Umfrage gestartet 
Würde mich freuen, wenn möglichst viele mitmachen.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Ja, ich interessiere mich dafür.
Nur leider kann ich nicht abstimmen, da mein Modellbaubereich, Holzschiffsmodellbau, nicht dabei ist.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Ja, tue ich auch. Aber auch mein Bereich ist nicht da: klick mich

Ist kein RC, nur ein Modell.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Ich schaue es mir gerne an aber selber dran basteln tu ich nicht also eher nein, hatte mal vor Jahren damit angefangen bei Modelleisenbahnen mit einem Freund. Bis es mir zu viel wurde das er kaum Zeit hatte und ich dann damit aufgehört habe, aber habe noch nicht alles verkauft und noch Loks und Wagen im Gesamtwert von 200-300€ sind da, will nur keiner.  (Spur N)


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Mein Bereich ist leider nicht dabei, aber Modellbau im Maßstab 1:87 (LKW Standmodelle) betreibe ich trotzdem! Bin da auch in einem Verein tätig, ebenso stelle ich zwischendurch auf Messen aus.

Hier z.B. mein Dio von Euromodell in Bremen, welche im November statt fand ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Ich schaus gerne an, aber habe nichts in der Form, daher [x]Nein


----------



## derTino (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

[X] JA

Eine Werkstatt voll mit Flugmodellen. Segler und Elektro. Aber leider zu wenig Zeit dafür. Früher auch gerne mit meinem alten Herrn mitgegangen. Das müsste echt mal wieder werden.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

angucken ja... machen nein....
hat aber den grund das ich weder die geduld noch das feingefühl dafür habe^^
habe alle meine nerven schon in jüngeren jahren beim oc meines ersten pcs verloren xD das war ne zicke von cpu^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Schwer zu beantworten da kein Teilbereich wirklich zutrifft.
Angefangen hatte ich Segelflieger nur zur der Zeit war RC quasi nicht existent dann über viele Jahrzehnte hinweg der Plastikmodellbau wo dann auch mal das eine oder andere RC Auto vertreten war mit Verbrenner. Ich hatte früher auch gerne zu Fertigmodellen / Modellbau eine Vorliebe für Dioramen. Modelleisenbahn fand ich auch sehr spannend aber mangels finanzieller Möglichkeiten mehrfach angefangen und aufgegeben


----------



## XyZaaH (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Nö. Ich schau es mir weder gerne an, noch betreibe ich es gerne


----------



## Zocker_Boy (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*



Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Mein Bereich ist leider nicht dabei, aber Modellbau im Maßstab 1:87 (LKW Standmodelle) betreibe ich trotzdem! Bin da auch in einem Verein tätig, ebenso stelle ich zwischendurch auf Messen aus.
> 
> Hier z.B. mein Dio von Euromodell in Bremen, welche im November statt fand ^^



Schöne Modelle!
1:87 ist ja der klassische Modellbahn-Maßstab, insofern ließe sich das bei der Umfrage evtl. da noch einordnen, auch wenn es das Thema Eisenbahn nur tangential durch den Maßstab teilt.
Ich finde die Umfrage nicht schlecht, aber es hätte da in der Tat noch ne Rubrik "Standmodelle" geben sollen. Vielleicht lässt sich die Antwort "Gebäudemodellbau" dahingehend ändern (Gebäude sind ja sowieso auch Standmodelle).

BTT: Ich hab mit Modellbau nicht viel am Hut, aber ein Onkel von mir ist Eisenbahner und hat ne recht große Anlage daheim, da schau ich mir das hin und wieder an  Der hat auch dieses System mit den selbstfahrenden Autos und LKW integriert, womit wieder die Brücke zu Mr_T0astbr0t gebaut wäre.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Schnöder Plastikmodellbau. Seit früher Grundschulzeit an gemacht, dann sein gelassen als Partys etc. erstmal im Mittelpunkt standen, vor ein paar Jahren dann wieder für mich entdeckt. Panzer, Schiffe, Flugzeuge.


----------



## T-Drive (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Einen Tiger-Panzer hätt ich schon gern und ne F14 Tom-Cat, auch die Hood, Prinz Eugen, Graf Spee oder die Bismarck wären super.  Aber die einzelnen Bauteile sind mir einfach zu klein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*



> auch die Hood, Prinz Eugen, Graf Spee oder die Bismarck wären super.


1:2 als Buddelschiff 
Mit dem richtigen Maßstab ja aber dann wird es leider auch richtig teuer. Ich hatte mal ein Ford Model A in 1:8 gebaut, waren nur gut 1000 Teile aber macht mit gut 60 cm richtig was her


----------



## T-Drive (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Zu klein für meine dicken Griffel  ...


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Dafür gibt's Pinzetten und Zangen.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Ich hatte mal ein ganzes Arsenal von den Revell-Militärfahrzeugen. Da war von Bomber über Kampfjet bis zum Flugzeugträger alles dabei. 
Leider bei einem Umzug aus Platzgründen verschenkt. Und aktuell hab ich einfach keine Zeit mehr dafür, außerdem verstaubt das alles so schnell.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein ganzes Arsenal von den Revell-Militärfahrzeugen. Da war von Bomber über Kampfjet bis zum Flugzeugträger alles dabei.
> Leider bei einem Umzug aus Platzgründen verschenkt. Und aktuell hab ich einfach keine Zeit mehr dafür, außerdem verstaubt das alles so schnell.


Kommt mir bekannt vor.
Aber die Revell Modelle waren mir am Ende auch zu anspruchslos.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Ich mag sowas:
Evolution Engines - Horizon Hobby Motor Evolution 9 Zylinder 99 ccm Glühzünder Sternmotor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*

Nettes Spielzeug aber mir wäre ein echter in 1: 1 lieber. Das wäre mal der richtige Bausatz


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nettes Spielzeug aber mir wäre ein echter in 1: 1 lieber. Das wäre mal der richtige Bausatz



Wenn das ein Bausatz für dich ist, wie muss den das Finale Produkt aussehen ??


----------



## T-Drive (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's Pinzetten und Zangen.



Damit krieg ich aber den Tatterich und die verstellte Brennweite der Pupillen nicht ausgebügelt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Interessiert ihr euch für Modellbau?*



> Wenn das ein Bausatz für dich ist, wie muss den das Finale Produkt aussehen ??


Fertig bekommt man quasi keinen mehr und man muss die alle aus Schrott bauen ( ist allerdings auch leider unbezahlbar )


----------

